# BL250 - Carb Rebuild or Swap?



## J-Roc (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm servicing my brother in laws BL250 string trimmer, it's been sitting for 4+ years lines were shot, as was the primer bulb and filter. I replaced all those and have managed to start the trimmer. This morning I did manage to have it idling by itself! I had it operating at 3/4 throttle and as soon as I left off it died/shut down

However it usually won't run unless I continue to prime it. Since I have replaced everything thus far except the carburetor or installing a carb kit, I am betting that is 100% of my issue. 

I have found rebuild kits online or a replacement carb here:
Bolens String Trimmer Model BL250/41CD250G163/2004 Carburetor Parts from RepairClinic.com

However, this Zama Carb (unknown model) Sears #753-04333 is non-adjustable. Would I be better off with a unit I can tweak or is this piece of junk not worth it?

Anyone know what the Zama # is so I can order a better replacement carb or a cheaper carb kit?


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jun 26, 2013)

After a few bounces it looks like a Walbro WT-827-1 has superseded the Zama
I couldn't tell from the pics, what tool it takes to adjust it.

Just bear in mind if it's the splined tool, people are now wanting 35~40 dollars for a $3 tool.
So you'll probably want to just slot the screws before mounting the carb.

$27.45 was the best price I found on google, for the wt-827


----------



## J-Roc (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm going to order this carb soon, I don't understand the differences in part numbers?
There is 827-1 and there is an adjustable model and non adjustable, but they both use -1 for a part number? I want to make sure I order the right one off of fleabay


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jul 14, 2013)

So far I haven't run across a useful listing of what the last numbers or letters are 
for each individual carburetor.

From what I have read, The last numbers or letters are minor revisions to the basic carb
for various manufacturers and whatever is needed to fir a certain machine.

...Yeah I'm just as frustrated at that bit of "information" as you likely are.

But my personal choice is get the adjustable one for all the myriad of reasons you'll find listed around here.
Sometimes that difference between a tool is a constant irritation when needed
and one that you actually like to use, can be a small adjustment of the carb
plus new fuel lines and filter.

edit: most of what I read says you can largely disregard that last character. But I still would compare how the linkages hook up
fuel lines connect etc.
and yes it can be frustrating to find accurate pics of a carb too.

sorry if my response times get slow, I guess that I'm one of the few people left
that only have access to the web and email from a desktop pc.


----------



## J-Roc (Jul 23, 2013)

Figured I'd follow up with this thread.

The carb requires a funky adjustment tool (3/4 moon shaped)
However I installed the new carb and my trimmer issues have vanished.

I need to dial it in better but this should be good to go for years of service :cool2:


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jul 24, 2013)

J-roc, a lot of us have taken to just slotting the screw heads 
using a rotary tool and the narrowest cut-off wheel you can get.

Oh, and is that screw head what most folks refer to as the "pac-man" ?
take a look at this page seems to show several of the different heads.
Amazon.com : CARB ADJUSTMENT TOOL PAC-MAN : Chain Saw Chains : Patio, Lawn & Garden

as you may have already noticed, the prices of those adjusting tools 
(if you buy a set of them ) are approaching the price a mid range Dremal kit.
sorta pisses a fellow off to see the cheap "quality" of those adjusting tools
that look like something that you would find on a table of "Globe" brand tools
for $1.98 , but are priced at $25~$45 now.

I ran across an oddball carb on a echo blower that takes a bastard tool to access the adjusters.
dealer wouldn't even discus the existence of it much less do a "tune-up" on it.
I finally what I believed to be the tool but....
It was non US dealer and the cost plus shipping was more than just replacing the carb.
you can probably guess what choice I'm favoring for when I return to that project.


----------

